# Naja kaouthia suphanensis



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

just puckering up for a little peck!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing, nice snake..


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

yours? or a wild snake?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

That is one stunning looking snake


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww its a little cuteness, How long would that take to kill me?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Depending upon how severe the envenomation was and the location of the bite, you could be unconscious within minutes and dead within about 30 minutes to an hour, or it might take hours, or you might not die at all.....


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

still i'll forgo the hugging of the cobra


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I love it


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> yours? or a wild snake?


 id say it was his as it looks like its on a patio , , stunning tho


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

bloodpythons said:


> id say it was his as it looks like its on a patio , , stunning tho


Personally, I'd say it isn't his, or at least if it is, then this was taken where he got it from.Mainly because IT is outside. 
I'm pretty sure Stuart wouldn't be daft enough to take pics of DWA outside and then post them on a public forum. 

Mike


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

weren't some of the dwa regulars due to go on off on holiday/travels? cape town was mentioned i think?


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

masticophis said:


> Personally, I'd say it isn't his, or at least if it is, then this was taken where he got it from.Mainly because IT is outside.
> I'm pretty sure Stuart wouldn't be daft enough to take pics of DWA outside and then post them on a public forum.
> 
> Mike


 have you not seen his pics in his profile there are a number of his snakes out side on the patio in the pictures


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

scaleylover said:


> weren't some of the dwa regulars due to go on off on holiday/travels? cape town was mentioned i think?


I went to CT recently- not really a DWA regular though 
xXx


----------

